# Kelly's Old Cabin Bitters



## Walkertx (Sep 4, 2012)

I have very recently entered the world of bottle collecting with this bottle I inherited from my father. I am looking for information about it. Other markings: "Patented 1863" on both sides of cabin under the roof.


----------



## epackage (Sep 4, 2012)

You inherited a very desirable bottle, that's a beauty...and welcome to the site....Jim 

 If it were green you would have a real treasure by the way...


----------



## epackage (Sep 4, 2012)

Sarah here's a link to the history of these bottles written by one our best members when it comes to pieces like this, enjoy...

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/ULYSSES-S%25-GRANT-and-the-KELLY'S-and-THE-OLD-CABIN-BITTERS/m-331908/tm.htm


----------



## Walkertx (Sep 4, 2012)

VERY interesting article. Thanks for the link. 

 I read about the green bottle that was sold recently for so much. I'm glad I've found this forum; I knew y'all would be welcoming!

 Can anyone recommend favorite bottle pricing guides? Papa had several bottles in his little collection, but I can't find all of them in the book I got at the library. I think some of them might be reproductions.


----------



## epackage (Sep 4, 2012)

This is your best place to get an idea of rarity and value because the market is ever changing and the minute books are printed the values have already changed in alot of cases. The best thing to do would be to post pics here and we will be happy to help you in any way we can...Jim


----------



## kungfufighter (Sep 4, 2012)

If perfect this bottle could command several thousand dollars.


----------



## Walkertx (Sep 4, 2012)

There are no chips or cracks that I can see. There is a spiderweb inside, but I'm afraid to try and clean it!


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Sep 7, 2012)

Go on ebay and type in "Kelly's" and check completed auctions. I believe the last 2 amber ones sold for $2500+ Here is a pic of 2 I dug earlier this year I pieced back together. True heartbreakers.... they are very popular with collectors and will only go up in value I believe.....Jack


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 7, 2012)

Holy smokes Jack,
  You are looking at $30,000. there!! Here is my dark Olive Yellow amber version I obtained earlier this year. How badly damaged is the one on the left. It looks like it is missing the roof corner. How much other damage is there? I am asking for a reason. If it is just the roof with damage and the piece is missing I know the guy who can do a great repair job match the color and all. Our very own Chris Rowell baltbottles is a master restorer.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Steve, they were totally smashed. One on left had 2 major pieces but missing many small ones as was the one on left. I sold them off as I couldn't stand looking at them any longer. There was also an amber one broken with even fewer pieces recovered. It was a sad day indeed. They were my first encounter with digging any piece of a Kelly's......Jack


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 7, 2012)

I would be thrilled to dig even a smashed one. Maybe that's the archeologist in me talking[]


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 8, 2012)

[] Ditto!!!


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, it was a rush to dig, just wished even the amber Kelly's was whole. I think my biggest disappointment was the hole ended at about 3 1/2 feet deep, but I did dig my first Pikes Peak flask (and in amber to boot!) as well as an early Hoss and clasped hands flask. I should have said it was memorable yet bitter sweet. Jack


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice Kelly's cabins there Steve!

 PD


----------

